
Telecommute – Walls Have Ears - lawrence143
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/telecommute-walls-have-ears-lawrence-manickam
======
Piskvorrr
Use a separate SSID for your work laptop - which is then connected to what,
the same network as everything else? And the same pipe? Ugh. Change the SSID
password once a week - what? Restart the router twice a day - WHAT.

This is a DevOps company founder? That's pure cargo cult advice!

